# Black bear hunting



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey guys. I've never black bear hunted and it's something I've always wanted to do. Do you guys have any tips for me on gear or scouting or just best practices all around. Thanks 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Hunting bears is awesome. Several people on here have had successful hunts over the past few years. I did a hunt a few years ago and guys on this forum helped me a ton. Here is a link to my thread. Hopefully you can learn some tips. Of course, this only pertains to baiting. I never hunted over hounds or spot and stalk.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/119617-bear-baits-starting-get-nervous.html


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

AF CYN said:


> Hunting bears is awesome. Several people on here have had successful hunts over the past few years. I did a hunt a few years ago and guys on this forum helped me a ton. Here is a link to my thread. Hopefully you can learn some tips. Of course, this only pertains to baiting. I never hunted over hounds or spot and stalk.
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/119617-bear-baits-starting-get-nervous.html


Seems like baiting is a great place to start hunting bears. What did you do with your bear?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ducksanddogs said:


> Seems like baiting is a great place to start hunting bears. What did you do with your bear?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You eat every bit of the meat! If you dont may the anti hunting gods fill your freezer with tag soup. Nothing worse then wasting game imho! It's also better then elk!
I took all the fat rendered it and used it to make donuts and fries. I also greased my Dutch ovens with it.

Hang a rug









Skulls are cool









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

swbuckmaster said:


> You eat every bit of the meat! If you dont may the anti hunting gods fill your freezer with tag soup. Nothing worse then wasting game imho! It's also better then elk!
> I took all the fat rendered it and used it to make donuts and fries. I also greased my Dutch ovens with it.
> 
> Hang a rug
> ...


I'm all about eating it! Specially if you say it's better then elk! From what I've been reading. I better bring someone along with me so we can process the meat fast. Sounds like it spoils fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Just make sure your meat is cooked to the proper temperature! Don't cook it rare like a beef steak! While the risk of trichinosis is low in utah there is always a chance for it. We canned most of ours and ate it in stroganoff, macaroni & cheese and stews. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I did the same as SWBuckmaster--tanned the hide, bleached the skull, and ate the meat. It really is delicious. I also made a hunting necklace with one of the claws. I didn't make a rug with mine, I just hung it from a nail like a pelt.


----------

